# Manually setting Touch (Vibra, Wakeup, Sensitivity)



## AsvinDG (Nov 5, 2015)

i know some of you facing issue, when you hard reset you W10M, some setting in extras is cant be opened, example Touch:
#if you never done tweaking before: 
http://1drv.ms/1P3MHKo
1. deploy this root tool in WP RegEdit folder
2. open root tool, choose Lumia Registry Editor
3. tap ... check interop unlock and apply
4. deploy this CustomPFD in WP RegEdit folder
5 open CustomPFD then:

#All value is in Integer - DWORD - 32bit

Vibra:
HKLM\SYSTEM\TOUCH\BUTTONS\Vibrate (tested)
value 0

0= off
1= on

Wakeup:
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Touch\WakeupGesture (tested)
HKLM\SYSTEM\TOUCH\BUTTONS\Settings\WakeupGestureSupported (not tested)
value 0

0= off
1= on

Sensitivity:
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Touch\Improved (tested)
HKLM\SYSTEM\TOUCH\BUTTONS\Settings\ImprovedTouchSupported (not tested)
value 0

0= off
1= on

#tested with Lumia 730 build 10581 when touch app cant be opened :crying:

check my other Thread as well:

VM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

3G only
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/force-3g-using-network-t3241953

Touch option
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/disable-touch-vibration-navbar-t3241550

Camera tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ximize-potential-lumia-win10m-camera-t3192960

Shell Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/shell-mod-tweak-t3193612


----------

